# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  συνδεσμολογια μοτερ ανεμιστηρα αφυγραντηρα

## TASOSMANI1968

Μετά από επισκευή του μοτέρ (αλλαγή ρουλεμάν) το μοτέρ δεν λειτουργεί.
Από το μοτέρ βγαίνουν πέντε καλώδια, άσπρο - κόκκινο - μαύρο που συνδέονται με φίσα στην πλακέτα και καφέ - μπλε που συνδέονται με ακροδέκτες στον πυκνωτή. Μετά από έλεγχο του κυκλώματος με πολύμετρο προέκυψε πως το μπλε καλώδιο του πυκνωτή δεν έχει κύκλωμα με κανένα από τα υπόλοιπα καλώδια.
Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------

